# Grilled Portabella Sandwich



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is one from the new cookbook (in the works). Everyone who has tried it says it is a winner. It is simple, quick and luxurious. This recipe is for the grill.
     For 4 people
   8 Portabella Mushrooms, roughly the same size
   1 wedge of Brie, sliced into 1/8" thick strips while cool, then 
    brought to room temperature
   8 Strips cooked bacon
   1/4 cup GOOD evoo
   4 cloves garlic, finely minced
   2 shallots, finely minced
   1 tsp freshly ground black pepper
   Salt to taste

  To start, put olive oil, shallots, garlic and black pepper into a small
  saucepan. Place on cold burner and set temp to medium-low. Allow
  to steep for approximately 15 minutes. Strain and allow to cool.
  Carefully remove stems from mushrooms and toss in the cooled oil.
  Let sit for several minutes. Salt to taste.
  Grill mushroom caps over direct heat until done. This takes about 
  3 minutes per side. Remove from grill and on one cap place a layer
  of sliced brie and then a layer of bacon. Cover with the remaining 
  cap and put back on grill on indirect heat. Cook until brie starts to 
  ooze from sides, app 4 minutes. Serve hot.


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds absolutely delicious. I don't really care for mushrooms, but don't mind portabella. I hope to try out you recipe soon!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh my!  Sounds heavenly!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds  quite good, thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks delicious, & one I'll definitely be trying (but subbing in turkey bacon).  Thanks!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds really good, thanks!


----------



## plumies (Feb 25, 2008)

I love mushrooms and that sounds so good!  Thank you!


----------

